# What causes nodule pain?



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been having an increasing amount of pain in my thyroid nodule over these past few days, and I'm wondering if anyone else has dealt with that, or knows what it's about... It's not like it's horrendous or anything. It's a sharp pain, but more like a pin prick than anything (not that precise, either - more like lots of pins in a localized area). It comes and goes in its intensity, but it's been there for a while, and I'm wondering - what's the meaning of this??? Maybe it's just anxious to get out...I told it that pathology was like Disney World, but better. Mwahahahahaha...(evil laugh)...

I've also discovered the reason behind my denial, in regards to needing surgery. It's genetic! My dad had a MAJOR anaphylactic reaction from a bee sting (hives from head to toe, swollen lips, tongue, and hands, and heart attack-like symptoms, and felt miserable for three days), and he now has to carry an Epi-Pen with him everywhere. I talked to him yesterday, and he was like, "I'm still not even so sure I really have an allergy. I think I need to get stung again to prove it." And suddenly, all of my "I don't need surgery" ideas make sense! We're both deranged!

Anyway, back to the nodule pain...anyone dealt with that?


----------

